# Monster Mill Smoked My Cordless Drill :( Help



## juzz1981 (25/11/10)

Hi,

Using my MM-2 Mill, my cordless drill had about enough and let the smoke out, since i dont have time yet to build a proper motor/pulley arrangement I was going to buy a low RPM/High Torque electric drill.

Anyone have any suggestions on drill type?


----------



## petesbrew (25/11/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Using my MM-2 Mill, my cordless drill had about enough and let the smoke out, since i dont have time yet to build a proper motor/pulley arrangement I was going to buy a low RPM/High Torque electric drill.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on drill type?


I'm pretty sure my elcheapo bunnings drill has a variable speed trigger? only $15-ish to get you out of trouble.


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/10)

pm Bradsbrew, I was round at his brew day about this time last year and his Marga smoked his cordless so he went out to the ute and brought back something huge, orange and feral that did the job pronto. He should be able to advise as he does a lot of brewing.


----------



## Old_Bob (25/11/10)

I bought an AEG cordless screwdriver that has high torque and low revs. Around the $100.00 from memory.


----------



## TidalPete (25/11/10)

My 1\2 Bosh (blue not green) corded variable speed impact drill hasn't let me down in all the years I've had my Cranker. Torque to burn if set on impact.

TP


----------



## DanRayner (25/11/10)

I have a crankenstein 2-roller and I went through three cordless drills (of varying qualities - usually within two brew-days) before switching to a cheap, _*corded *_Ozito (I think 700-800W?) from Bunnings for $50 - has not failed me in 2yrs.

Maybe I was not setting the torque correctly on the previous drills but the corded one works a treat...

It also has a hammer drill setting for drilling holes in my garage brick walls so I can put up cool beer tackers

and here's a pic


----------



## gunbrew (25/11/10)

I use an electric 2 speed drill, just an old one out of the garage.
It is clamped to my milling bench.
I particularly like the trigger held on feature with that little side button.
It mills fast and good.
Went through 6kgs of import pilsner last night in about 2 mins.
I remember reading about optimum milling speeds on here some time...
Have to say fast is good for me.
Cheers.




juzz1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Using my MM-2 Mill, my cordless drill had about enough and let the smoke out, since i dont have time yet to build a proper motor/pulley arrangement I was going to buy a low RPM/High Torque electric drill.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on drill type?


----------



## NickB (25/11/10)

+1 Had the Ozito (though I got one when they were $30!) and it worked a treat until I killed it building the Chook Shed. Who'd have known they don't like driving coach bolts into hardwood 

Replacement was a Chinese Cheapy from Mitre10, Rockwell brand, for about $100. Metal brush housing, solid, and heavy as a small car, but burns through the grain on my 2-roller Monster!

Wouldn't even bother with a cordless unless you've got $$$$$ to spend on one....

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (25/11/10)

NickB said:


> Wouldn't even bother with a cordless unless you've got $$$$$ to spend on one....
> Cheers



You're not wrong there Nick. Corded takes preference over cordless every time IMHO.

TP


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (25/11/10)

Most manufacturers seem to make corded drivers for driving in roofing screws and stuff. You will find them on their websites or in the toolshop part of the green shed. Seems to me like the way to go, although I confess I am yet to sink money into them. The torque settings claimed on most of them look like heaps enough.

I do have a corded drill with an impact setting for drilling into masonry, but it has to be run too fast for my liking to not stall. I still use my 10-year old 18V Ozito cordless drill, but I expect it to refuse to answer the question any time soon (probably around the time my new mill arrives).

The local tyre place uses a yellow (DeWalt) cordless drill to move wheel nuts. Were it not for the price, that would be a good enough indication for me. My current 'construction' cordless drill is an Ozito LiIon 14.4V device and I am amazed at how much grunt it has.


----------



## pk.sax (25/11/10)

http://www.powertoolspecialists.com.au/loa...ProductsPage.do

This drill, the Bosch 36v lion is excellent, I've used mine to drive coach bolts into 125 mm posts and it sings along. They seem to have it on spl, and that price is very cheap for what it is. Usually go for 700 quid.


----------



## outbreak (25/11/10)

You sure you just didn't run out the carbon bushes? 

Get two cheap Variable speed Ozitos, have one for backup and keep your reciept for the 3 year replacement warranty. If you low low RPM high torque get the Ozito spade handle mixing drill. All the plasterers, ceiling fixers, tilers, use them now, they last a fair while and are so damn cheap.


----------



## eamonnfoley (25/11/10)

Think of the guns you can build by handcranking it!!!! I put aside the drill for some good old fashioned manual labour on my mm-2.


----------



## QldKev (25/11/10)

I know you asked for a drill...

I still would go the 'AndrewQld' electric motor setup. Doesn't take long to setup, runs at the correct speed and for a bit over $100 it is excellent value; and get a drill for drilling.

QldKev


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/10)

DanRayner said:


> I have a crankenstein 2-roller and I went through three cordless drills (of varying qualities - usually within two brew-days) before switching to a cheap, _*corded *_Ozito (I think 700-800W?) from Bunnings for $50 - has not failed me in 2yrs.
> 
> Maybe I was not setting the torque correctly on the previous drills but the corded one works a treat...
> 
> ...



Have you reported the break-in / vandal attack to the police yet?


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/10)

fellas, yes you can buy a drill that will RIP through grain. but thats not what you want. ideally you want a high torque drill that can operate at slower speeds so you dont shred the grain. you want to keep some of husk in tact and not just have shredded wheat (or ale or pils  ).

in saying that, i use a powerdrill not a cordless. just dont buy on off ebay. i made that mistake. bought a 2nd hand high torque drill off a retailer only to receiv it and the ******* thing only going in on direction (ie cant switch between reverse/forward). 

all that being said. if you dont care about shredding the grain, then just buy a cheapy.


----------



## DanRayner (25/11/10)

BribieG said:


> Have you reported the break-in / vandal attack to the police yet?



HA! ... yeah, I'm not the neatest brewer around - but everything is, at least, clean/sterile and I know where it all is


----------



## warra48 (25/11/10)

Here's the drill at my place:

1. Weigh out grain. Generally around 4 to 5 kg.
2. Scoop some grain into hopper of the MillMaster
3. Swing the handle and keep scooping grain into the hopper.
4. 5 minutes of swinging and it's all done, with a perfect crush.

Who needs a drill?


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/10)

warra48 said:


> Here's the drill at my place:
> 
> 1. Weigh out grain. Generally around 4 to 5 kg.
> 2. Scoop some grain into hopper of the MillMaster
> ...


all great if you have a millmaster.... OP says it a monstermill

edit:I agree with not needing a drill if you have a millmaster.


----------



## goomboogo (25/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> all great if you have a millmaster.... OP says it a monstermill
> 
> edit:I agree with not needing a drill if you have a millmaster.


I have a monster mill and don't find operating by hand too difficult. A few minutes and 5 kg of grain is cracked. Even 10kg is less than 10 minutes.


----------



## felten (25/11/10)

^ same but with a crankandstein


----------



## QldKev (25/11/10)




----------



## goomboogo (25/11/10)

QldKev said:


> View attachment 42396



I've had a haircut since that photo was taken.


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/10)

Not forgetting that Warra is a fit-arse golf fanatic and uses his milling to strengthen his swing muscles. B)


----------



## QldKev (25/11/10)

goomboogo said:


> I've had a haircut since that photo was taken.




ok, updated pic


----------



## drtomc (25/11/10)

Nice flattop.


----------



## QldKev (25/11/10)

actually Marg looks hot with a flat top; Doh!


----------



## goomboogo (25/11/10)

QldKev said:


> actually Marg looks hot with a flat top; Doh!



It must be all the hand-cranking.


----------



## QldKev (25/11/10)

goomboogo said:


> It must be all the hand-cranking.




ROFLMAO


----------



## .DJ. (20/10/11)

looking for a drill to power my just purchased Monster Mill... 

would this one be sufficient? 
http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_produc...--Corded+Drills

or would the 710w version be better?
http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_produc...--%2420+-+%2450


----------



## QldKev (20/10/11)

I think you will burn out the cheaper one as it doesn't have a gearbox.

I believe a few people are using the bigger one.
With the bigger one, a 0-1000rpm range in low range, since you want about 150-200rpm would I use it, No...

I know a dedicated motor does not double as a drill, but it will get you a decent constant RPM in the correct rev range.
I love how easy my mill is to use now. Since most the time I'm crushing up to 20kg of grain in 1 batch and with the motor I can switch it on and walk away. Details of the motor I used are on my web site.

QldKev


----------



## .DJ. (20/10/11)

As I am no handyman (Bunnings is my personal hell)... I need basically a "plug and play" option... so a drill seems the easiest option for me...

can someone link me to something appropriate?


----------



## komodo (20/10/11)

I see threads about what drill to use and how mills kill drills. Setting up a 240V motor and pulley to opperate in the correct RPM range really isnt that hard.

I also dont know why mills come with 3/8" drive shaft - I've not seen a drill in the last 10 years or more with a chuck that cant do 13mm
Admittedly I dont look at the super cheap pieces of shit - then again I'm also not buying new power tools every couple of months.


----------



## kjparker (20/10/11)

.DJ. said:


> looking for a drill to power my just purchased Monster Mill...
> 
> would this one be sufficient?
> http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_produc...--Corded+Drills
> ...



That drill isnt much less that I paid for my motor! (I paid $85)

I'm in Campbelltown, and I am happy to help you mount it up if you want, or you can look at my motorised monster mill post and see what I did.

It was really quite easy, and works very well.

Your welcome to come and check out my setup, send me a pm if you want!


----------



## Darkman (20/10/11)

.DJ. said:


> As I am no handyman (Bunnings is my personal hell)... I need basically a "plug and play" option... so a drill seems the easiest option for me...
> 
> can someone link me to something appropriate?




Have a look at the Aldi catalog this week.

There's a 18v Lion cordless high torque drill for about $80 (max torque 30nm)


----------



## QldKev (20/10/11)

You need to get a drill that can run toward the correct RPM

This paint stirrer is 150-300rpm in low range
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1600W-Paint-Mix...c-/230616743969
But screw holding onto that thing to run a mill.


I would go with the offer by clueless to look/help with the DC motor. 

QldKev


----------



## kjparker (20/10/11)

Darkman said:


> Have a look at the Aldi catalog this week.
> 
> There's a 18v Lion cordless high torque drill for about $80 (max torque 30nm)


Again, only a tiny amount less than a dedicated motor!


----------



## bignath (20/10/11)

If you are hell bent on going with a drill, these are apparently quite good, and have been mentioned by other brewers who obviously use them in other threads. I was going to go with something like this to power my mill, but i already had an awesome lithium ion cordless drill with craploads of torque, so i'm using that at the moment. But if my drill gets smoked, i'm gonna go with one of these.

http://www.tradetools.com/Catalogue/Produc...ctCode=RILRD800

Would like to use a motor, but my setup where my mill is doesn't easily allow for it. I like the fact that i can just use my normal cordless drill, walk up to it, attach and i'm away. Slower than an already hooked up motor? - yeah it is, but for my setup it works well for me.

Go with a 13mm chuck too. Some mills are a 10mm or thereabouts shaft so a normal chuck drill will work. When i upgraded my mill to the mashmaster mini, my usual drill didn't work as it's a 13mm shaft size. Lucky i had one of those too.

EDIT: By the way, i read somewhere that you'll need around 30-35nm of torque to drive a mill with a hopper full of grain. My hopper holds approx 10-12kg's of grain, and my ryobi has about 50-55nm of torque and goes well even with the hopper full before turning it on.


----------



## pk.sax (20/10/11)

http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_produc...drill_1882.aspx

Saw this one in action, piece of piss to operate, the bloke had it in place, its a high torque drill, with a proper chuck, for the infrequent brewer, looks like a cost effective option.

btw, I like that its got flat faces that can be easily mounted on a board and clamp down permanently. Apparently, its real job is mixing concrete.



> Power: 1050W
> Chuck size: 13mm
> No load speed: 0 – 550/min
> Max torque: 119.6Nm
> ...


----------



## Bribie G (20/10/11)

How much more grunt does a MM need than a Marga? I simply bought a $39 Ozito corded hammer drill from Bunnings and I've been using it since whenever my first bulk buy was - just after Xmas IIRC, crushed around 8 sacks so far and it's soldiering along just fine, doesn't even get more than lukewarm with an average 15 mins length of Marga crush. I'd guess those better model Ozitos would be even better. I "mount" mine on a couple of blocks so I just need to stand and work the trigger to get a slowish grind, don't need to physically hold the thing up.

If it burns out in the next year I'll just get another, price almost trivial.


----------



## Fodder (20/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> How much more grunt does a MM need than a Marga? I simply bought a $39 Ozito corded hammer drill from Bunnings and I've been using it since whenever my first bulk buy was - just after Xmas IIRC, crushed around 8 sacks so far and it's soldiering along just fine, doesn't even get more than lukewarm with an average 15 mins length of Marga crush. I'd guess those better model Ozitos would be even better. I "mount" mine on a couple of blocks so I just need to stand and work the trigger to get a slowish grind, don't need to physically hold the thing up.
> 
> If it burns out in the next year I'll just get another, price almost trivial.




+1

Thats exactly the drill I have. Whilst it doesnt get used for milling, it has done heaps of household jobs without fail...drilled through brick, metal, solid hardwood, built the chook house etc etc...still going strong and as you say, if it dies, just go grab another.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/10/11)

Big Nath said:


> If you are hell bent on going with a drill, these are apparently quite good, and have been mentioned by other brewers who obviously use them in other threads. I was going to go with something like this to power my mill, but i already had an awesome lithium ion cordless drill with craploads of torque, so i'm using that at the moment. But if my drill gets smoked, i'm gonna go with one of these.
> 
> http://www.tradetools.com/Catalogue/Produc...ctCode=RILRD800
> 
> ...


I can attest first-hand to these drills. Monstrous amounts of torque, and very easy to get a nice, slow, mill speed going, even with a full hopper.

For $100, it's cheap, plus you get an awesome drill if you ever need to, y'know, drill stuff.


----------



## Maheel (20/10/11)

practicalfool said:


> http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_produc...drill_1882.aspx



i have that one, drives my mash master mini no drama using a water big water bottle as the hopper 

"3 year replacement warranty " :lol:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (20/10/11)

I think that it is important to remember when thinking about a motor/drill what sort of mill you have.

(I believe that) BribieG's Marga has 4" long rollers, as does my Crankandstein 2S. Many other mills have 6" long rollers, instantly requiring 50% more power to drive, before you even begin thinking about the roller diameter.

I use a 14.4V LiIon cordless Ozito to drive mine - it's fantastic. My 710Watt corded Ozito is not.


----------



## bignath (23/10/11)

practicalfool said:


> http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_produc...drill_1882.aspx
> 
> Saw this one in action, piece of piss to operate, the bloke had it in place, its a high torque drill, with a proper chuck, for the infrequent brewer, looks like a cost effective option.
> 
> btw, I like that its got flat faces that can be easily mounted on a board and clamp down permanently. Apparently, its real job is mixing concrete.



Just as an update. to the original poster, i was in bunnings today, and saw this drill as advertised in the link above.

I was planning to brew today, so i grabbed it as the way my mill is mounted, i don't have space for a motor. Currently have been using a high voltage Ryobi cordless and it's been going well. but i wanted a plug and play option that didn't involve using my nice handyman drill.

Just finished crushing my grain with it. Brilliant! So easy to control the speed, and stupid amount of torque too. I crushed a 9kg grain bill and i could of had it running at 50rpm if i wanted to. Very cool.

As a plug and play option, it's fantastic. Now i don't have to worry that i'm slowly killing my $250 ryobi setup....


----------



## keifer33 (23/10/11)

Good review, been looking to upgrade my drill as the $15 corded hammer drill just cant cut it anymore. Was tossing up between the cheap Ozito cordeds but thought Ill do more research....well im glad I did so will grab one with more grunt tomorrow night.


----------



## bignath (23/10/11)

keifer33 said:


> Good review, been looking to upgrade my drill as the $15 corded hammer drill just cant cut it anymore. Was tossing up between the cheap Ozito cordeds but thought Ill do more research....well im glad I did so will grab one with more grunt tomorrow night.



There may be other options out there that are cheaper as far as corded drills go, i don't really know. i had seen the drill mentioned, was in bunnings and grabbed one based on the stats alone.

You won't be dissappointed if you go with this drill. There are probably others though, but this one does kick some serious ass.


----------



## Maheel (23/10/11)

Big Nath said:


> You won't be dissappointed if you go with this drill. There are probably others though, but this one does kick some serious ass.



yeah i intend just to keep mine clean and a photocopy of the invoice, if it gives up in less than three years i am laughing 

only issue i find is i cannot lock the real slow speed on easy and sometimes have to hold the drill on or run it a bit faster lock it on and back off the speed screw. might be mine but ? 

i also use it to drive in any BIG screws etc no drama :beerbang:


----------



## pk.sax (23/10/11)

Yea, same issue. Seem to need to press it right in the middle to lock the real slow speed in. I might just use some cable to hold it there.

I was getting quite concerned about killing my ermmm unmentionably exxy drill, which did a great job, but I like this better  I like how close the centre of the chuck is to the flat-ish top face. Aligns almost perfectl with the mill without needing to be at a slight angle when mounted.


----------



## DU99 (23/10/11)

sounds like these mills need some expensive power tool to run them..what happened to a bit of blood sweat and tear's or THIS


----------



## Spork (23/10/11)

Thanks Big Nath.
Had been looking @ that big Ozito drill to replace my (high speed) [email protected] "crank handle".
Can't maintain a steady pace with that.


----------



## pk.sax (23/10/11)

DU99 said:


> sounds like these mills need some expensive power tool to run them..what happened to a bit of blood sweat and tear's or THIS



Road crush grade malt?! Floor mill! Run over malt mill.


----------



## bignath (23/10/11)

so that's what they mean when they say "floor malted".....

makes so much sense know....


----------



## jyo (23/10/11)

keifer33 said:


> Good review, been looking to upgrade my drill as the $15 corded hammer drill just cant cut it anymore. Was tossing up between the cheap Ozito cordeds but thought Ill do more research....well im glad I did so will grab one with more grunt tomorrow night.



My $30 Ozito would have cracked about 200kg by now and showing no signs of melting. Plus drilling concrete work and other household duties. 
Cheap shit all the way


----------



## Frag_Dog (27/10/11)

practicalfool said:


> http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_produc...drill_1882.aspx
> 
> Saw this one in action, piece of piss to operate, the bloke had it in place, its a high torque drill, with a proper chuck, for the infrequent brewer, looks like a cost effective option.
> 
> btw, I like that its got flat faces that can be easily mounted on a board and clamp down permanently. Apparently, its real job is mixing concrete.




I bought one of these and while I havn't used it for a full crush (only did a ~1kg to test) it seemed to have heaps of lowdown torque. As far as simple options go, I don't think it gets any easier then this.

Additionally for mounting, where the extra handle screws in to the body of the drill , I'm thinking of using that to mount it somehow....


----------



## pk.sax (27/10/11)

I 'acquired a strip of aluminium today, will post pic later about what I meant by clamp it down in place using the flat faces.


----------



## pk.sax (27/10/11)

Pictures say millions of words.










^ last one, how to stow it away, flat against the wall, w/out hopper. Plan is to get a piece of wood, cut a hole in it and screw it to top of mill and use a water bottle hopper.

PS: notice how close to the top face of the casing the drill shaft comes out. That's bloody perfect wrt helping align it with the drill shaft without pre-stressing the bearings with a drill pressing against the board. No need for spider couplings etc, ESP with it being a hammer drill. Handles wobbles - if any - just fine.


----------



## Silo Ted (27/10/11)

BribieG said:


> pm Bradsbrew, I was round at his brew day about this time last year and his Marga smoked his cordless so he went out to the ute and brought back something huge, orange and feral that did the job pronto. He should be able to advise as he does a lot of brewing.



haha sounds like milling grain at my place. Big dirty oldschool hammer drill (hammer OFF lol), weighs a ton, and wakes half the neighbourhood when Im crushing. Its so ******* macho, just writing about it is giving me a hard on.


----------

